# Stylische Flamme über Schrift legen ?



## iZzy (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo !

Also erstmal Hallo zusammen, bin neu hier 

Ich hab folgendes Problem:
Und zwar suche ich schon sied längerem nach einen Tutorial für photoshop womit sich eine Stylische Schrift verwirklichen lässt. SIe soll nicht echt aussehen oder ähnliches, nur halt über eine Schrift oder ein Objekt gehen.

Damit ihr versteht was ich meine hier mal ein Beispielbild, in dieser Art möchte ich es auch machen.







Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen !
Dankeschön !


----------



## Consti (8. Juni 2004)

Denke, dass man sowas gut mit dem Pfadtool machen kann  Einfach ein wenig ziehen und zerren - dann sollte es doch wohl so hinzuebekommen sein 
Dann 1-2 Ebene Effekte (Schatten) drauflegen und shcon hast du eine Stylische Flamme!


----------



## iZzy (8. Juni 2004)

sorry wenn ich frage, aber was is genau das pfadtool


----------



## Consti (9. Juni 2004)

Um das herauszufnden gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten:

1. Google befragen
2. F1-Hilfe bemühen
3. Das PS Handbuch aufschlagen
4. In einem der letzen Posts im hiesigen PS Forum wurds erklärt (mit Bild)


----------



## xdaNx (9. Juni 2004)

@iZzY

Ich würd mir auch die Tutorials anschaun auf der Site..wenn du dich schon mit photoshop auseinander setzt, würd ich ma auch was anschaun und nicht nur fragen, sondern auch selbst mal was probieren.., meine Meinung.. >=)

mfg daN


----------



## iZzy (9. Juni 2004)

also ich hab nochmal rumgeschaut aber nix gefunden was mit für so ne flamme helfen kann.

selber probiert habe ich auch schon, aber kam nix bei raus.

kann mir da niemand genaue links für sowas geben, das ist doch nicht schwer :/


----------



## prax (9. Juni 2004)

Also ich habe mit PS vor  kurzem begonnen und kenne mich schon sehr gut aus.
Der Grund dafür ist: Ich habe mir JEDES Tutorial auf dieser Seite und auf anderen Seiten (gfx4ever  oder  666-hellish 
) angeschaut und ausprobiert und wenn du auch darüber nachdenkst was du da machst und nicht nur  Schritt für Schritt abliest,  kannst du solche Sachen wie oben ganz einfach machen. Ich verstehe nicht wie Leute die sich Photoshop kaufen (ist ja nicht grad billig) nicht einmal den ehrgeiz haben es zu lernen. Ich stelle in diesem Photoshop Forum nur fragen wenn ich 1.: google und diese Seite durchsucht habe
2.: Ich es selber schon ein paar mal versucht habe

Ich denke es macht viel mehr Spaß, es sich selber zu machen (nicht falsch verstehen) und dann ist es auch noch schöner wenn man es selber schafft .

Damit möchte ich niemanden angreifen sondern zum Denken anregen.


----------



## iZzy (9. Juni 2004)

ihr versteht da was falsch.

ich hab photshop schon etwas länger und hab schon einige sachen damit erstellt.

nur mir kreisen, runden ecken etc. hatte ich immer probleme.

ich hab versucht diese zu umgehen.

entweder nur eckige sachen gemacht ode randere ideen gescuth, nur nie rund machen.

aber jetzt brauuch ich es unbedingt und ich raffe es aber nicht.

deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht wie ihr mir das nicht genauer erkären könnt.

edit:
bitte helft mir mal. ich brauch es schon morgen unbedingt weil ich aufkleber mache für eine rennveranstaltung von elektro modellen.

danke.


----------



## Coranor (9. Juni 2004)

Lerne mit dem Pfadtool umzugehen und Du kannst Dir selber helfen. Wenn Du wissen willst wie's geht, dann such im Forum doch einfach nach Pfadtool und Du wirst mit Sicherheit fündig.

Vielleicht möchtest Du Dir auch mal dieses Tutorial ansehen: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials63290.html, hat zwar nicht direkt was damit zu tun, aber indirekt schon. Nimm Dir die Zeit, arbeite es nach und schon hast ein kleines Feeling dafür.

Dann helfen Dir vielleicht die folgenden Threads auch weiter:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=152675 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=141121 

Das sollte Dir mal etwas das Feeling für das Arbeiten mit Pfaden geben. Damit kann man eigentlich recht einfach das von Dir gewünschte erreichen.

Falls nicht, such doch nach einem Tutorial über Pfade bei Google.


----------



## iZzy (9. Juni 2004)

sorry aber ich versteh das nicht.

und wenn ich mal versuche was damit zu machen dann ist das voll eckig und unsauber.


----------



## Coranor (9. Juni 2004)

In einem der Threads sind Links zu guten Tutorials vorhanden, mit dem Video hier und den Tipps in den Threads sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein, ein bischen Übung gehört allerdings auch dazu. 



> _Original geschrieben von iZzy _
> *sorry aber ich versteh das nicht. *



Du kommst nach 17 Minuten und sagst Du verstehst es nicht? Dann muss ich Dich enttäuschen, wenn Du nicht die Zeit und Geduld investierst, das Pfadtool zu lernen, dann wird das nichts mit Deinen Stylischen Flammen. Aber vielleicht nimmt sich jemand die Zeit und erklärt das hier nochmal ganz genau und nur für Dich, ich habe leider nicht die Zeit. 

Mein Rat an Dich arbeite wirklich die Links durch, die ich Dir gegeben habe (und auch die von den anderen) und versuche es selber, nimm Dir die Zeit, denn das Pfadtool ist wahrlich nicht leicht, aber wie schon bekannt, ein Meister ist noch nicht vom Himmel gefallen.


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Juni 2004)

Diese "stylischen" Flammen kannst du recht einfach mit Illustrator zeichnen.
Das Tutorial auf http://thewebmachine.com/ verdeutlicht das Prinzip ziemlich gut.

Außerdem will ich dich noch auf die Forum-Netiquette hinweisen, bevor es ein Moderator machen muss


----------

